# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Players who inspired you take up the mandolin

## MK in NC

Please feel free to shift this to a pre-existing thread if it fits somewhere else.

I'm curious about the mandolin player(s) who made you say, "I wanna do THAT!" Big stars? Lesser-known players? Your dad? Your neighbor?

For me, Bill Monroe music put me in awe of the mandolin, and I enjoyed hearing mandolin grace various rock tracks over the years. But two particular players from my neck of the woods in North Carolina probably did the most to make me say, "I'll never be that good, but it would be fun to try!"

One was Tony Williamson. A former co-worker gave me a copy of "Across the Grain," which bowled me over in the mid-1990s.

Years later, John Teer of Chatham County Line looked like he was having so much fun playing his mandolin that I really felt inspired to pick up the instrument. For those who don't know of John, here's a video of him playing his song "Paige" at Stonehenge.

----------


## dfalkiewicz

It started with Nickel Creek w/Chris Thile, when I didn't even have a mandolin. But once I picked up a mandolin I now love Mike Marshall because of his Artistworks lessons, Don Julin - Mandolin for Dummies an excellent book, Chad Fadely and Emory Lester.............and the other 100+ mando players that have mp3's here on Mandolin Café. 

Think I have played the new cd's from Chad and Emory at least 50 times each........not even kidding.....

----------


## Mike Bunting

1960 or so I discovered Flatt and Scruggs and very shortly after Bill Monroe, and that was that! Mid sixties, while at McGill university, I worked at a coffee hour where The Greenbriar Boys appeared with Frank Wakefield and that was another nail in the coffin. Shortly after that Earth Opera was at the club with some guy named Grisman playing mandolin and mandola. Then  in 1967 Bill Monroe played at Expo 67 and then at the country bar next door to our club. That settled it for me and the mando has been my weapon of choice.
Here's Bill at Expo 67

----------


## NickAlberty

Monroe !

----------


## JGWoods

Mike Holmes. He has huge hands and sausage fingers yet he can play the mandolin very well. Once I saw that big hands could do it to it I jumped in and have been loving it for about 10 years now.

----------


## f5loar

Donna Stoneman

----------

swain

----------


## Charley wild

John Duffey.

----------


## TonyP

Late 70's and my roomate's girlfriend brought over this album and she said it was Dawg music. By the middle of the first cut I was hooked. But years later when the Dawg put out the Jacob do Bandolim album I realized I'd listened to that as a kid when my Portuguese grandmother would have the radio on when she was baking bread. I guess it was Jacob do Bittencourt and David Grisman.

----------


## fatt-dad

It would be either Sam Bush, John Duffy or David Grisman. Not that I play bluegrass. . . 

f-d

----------


## Phil Goodson

Thunky sound of Steffey playing the Gil. with Alison K.

----------


## Greg H.

Sam Bush, in 1974. I was flatpicking guitar at that point, and didn't really start playing mandolin seriously until 35 years later, but the influence was made then.

Of course there's also Bill Monroe, Jesse McReynolds, David Grisman, Frank Wakefield, Mark Marshall, Adam Steffey, et al as well.

And then Thile came along and gave it a whole new level.

----------


## the_polish_mandolinist

Levon Helm! As a drummer myself, I loved watching the guy play on the Last Waltz and I became a huge fan of The Band. After seeing him do a few songs on mandolin as a secondary instrument, that was it for me, and I fell in love with the instrument.

----------


## almeriastrings

Bill (obviously!), but also one guy who does not get a lot of mention these days, Buzz Busby. He had really lonesome sound. Very little video of him seems to exist, and most of it is poor quality, but here he is doing "Listen to the Mockingbird" - a version that sounds incredibly close to Scotty Stoneman's (who he played with quite a bit):




It was hearing Buzz on some of those original Starday bluegrass compilations that fired me up to want to learn some mandolin.

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

Charles E., 

houseworker, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

I've only ever seen one other video of Buzz although it looks like it might be from the same club.

----------


## Al Bergstein

While i always loved the sound of the mandolin, and Monroe, Duffey and others were wonderful, it was hearing John Moore ofByron Berline's band that made me say, "ok" I have to try to play that instrument. Thank you John for, without ever knowing it, having changed my life for the better. I'm a long way from your style these days, but I don't forget your superb playing. Via con Dios, pardner.

And why? One example.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Voq3JtIR3-A

----------

Dobe, 

Ethan Setiawan, 

Markelberry, 

Robert Billings

----------


## TheArimathean

I can't say that any player inspired me to take up mandolin... As an IAS sufferer I just sort of saw the mandolin and said, "Hey, that would be cool to learn how to play!" (like I do with just about every other instrument in existence) And then found the Mandolin Cafe. Now I get inspiration from any mando player I hear, each individual performance, performer, and style brings something new to the table for me.

----------


## eadg145

While I have a number of mandolin "heroes" now, the one person who actually inspired me to play mandolin was my friend Andy.  We'd been friends since our Chapman Stick® days, and he played guitar in a rock & roll jam band we had for awhile.  One day he came to my house with a Big Muddy (now Mid MO) mandolin, and when he just handed it to me, I was instantly amazed.  I had no idea what to do with the fifths tuning, but all kinds of melodies just fell out of it.  I exclaimed, "This instrument has no wrong notes!", and thus was born my interest in this fine instrument.  It was probably a year or more before I had my own, but now we teach each other songs on mandolin on the occasions we get together.  We live farther apart now, but mandolin is one thing that keeps us together.

----------


## Grommet

I was first entranced by the sparkly tone of the mandolin watching live performances of a group known as Super Bluegrass while attending college at UNLV in 1972. The mandolin picker was Doug Bounsall, who later went on to play (mostly banjo I think) for the Dillards. Later that same year I was lucky enough to play lap steel in a fledgling country rock band that shared a small one night venue with Doug, Ernie Cockrell and the others members of Super Bluegrass group. The only album I know of from the group is called Super Blue Grass and was headlined by their Banjo player Robin Trout. I didn't take up mandolin until 37 years later. 

Scott

----------


## Mike Snyder

Bush and Grisman.

----------


## Richard.g.hampton

My mandolin education was completely about face! I was first inspired by a Brit mandolin player called Andy Townend (sadly no longer with us). He played Bluegrass and was also a very fine Django-style guitar player and he showed me what the mandolin was capable of.....he also played with Ralph Stanley, so he had serious pedigree. I then moved on to Sam Bush, Doyle Lawson etc. When I was at university a guy called Nick Barraclough (a fine Bluegrass/acoustic guitarist, banjo-player etc) gave me a copy of David Grisman's first album, which blew my mind. THEN I started seeking out Bill Monroe stuff and appreciating what he was really doing.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

My late Dad. He was a fine player and I just naturally developed an interest from hearing and watching him.

----------

greg_tsam, 

LA Mando

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Thile and Grisman

----------


## bootsy

Has to be my brother http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfJ2SksXsco big inspiration

----------


## Wilbur James

Bill Monroe,s solo playing, something about that sound. Then Mike Compton he has been a mentor and an inspiration, many years from now I may be able to play as well as them, in the mean time I will keep practicing!

----------


## Traveling Tracks

In the summer of 2001 I was an audio engineering student at The Aspen Music Festival and School.  I was on hand to assist recording a performance which turned out to be one of my favorites ever....Edgar Meyer and Mike Marshall (on mando & guitar). They made such an amazing duo.  I actually have the recording too, which is just so special. 

Fast forward a few years...I'm back in NJ and see Edgar scheduled to play The Kimmel Center in Philly so I buy tickets and show up not knowing who his duo partner was this time other than he was "the guy from Nickel Creek"....needless to say there was no turning back from that point.   I still love, love, love their duo album as well.

----------


## Denny Gies

Bill, David, Sam, Herschel, Doyle.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

In the late 70's I moved from SoCal to Western KY. At that point in time I was a CSN and JT fan and player. I fell into bad company and started playing guitar and singing harmonies in a Newgrass band. I was introduced to the mandolin playing of David Grisman Sam Bush and Jethro Burns pretty much concurrently. THe band imploded but left me with a love of string band music and a yen to learn the instruments it is played on. My foray into all things mandolin continues to this day. It is a rare and not complete day that passes with me not playing some mandolin.

----------


## JeffD

> My late Dad. He was a fine player and I just naturally developed an interest from hearing and watching him.


Thank you for that.

----------


## devildog

Thile.  Definitely.  And still does.

----------


## Timbofood

Bill Halsey!

----------


## Dave Hicks

A combination of two people I heard play in concert in the early 80s - Bill Monroe and Lorraine Duisit.

D.H.

----------


## AlanN

> Bill, David, Sam, Herschel, Doyle.


That's the bunch, to which I'd add Jethro, Frank and Tom Rozum and Jon Ross, who were in an Arizona band called Summerdog.

----------


## Francis J

Andy Irvine  was the one who inspired me, although I had been stung by the bug when I was little, watching my Uncle play Banjo-mandolin.

----------


## Capt. E

The first mandolin player I have a memory of is Jethro Burns...probably on the Ed Sullivan show or some such. First one I ever saw play live was Sammy Allred leader of the Gezinslaws, a rather well known local radio personality and band leader here in Austin Texas. He plays a Gibson A-50. After that, all the usual suspects: Maggie Mae, Grateful Dead, Bill Monroe (of course) etc. I finally decided to learn to play at age 58 after finding a Mid-Missouri flat top in a pawn shop.

----------


## wsugai

No one. I was intrigued by the look of the F-5 and bought one, which caused me to have to learn how to play it. It was from then that I started learning about the players.

----------


## J.LaGrassa

I've been playing guitar for about 39 years now but just last year I got into an Acoustic band and thought it would be nice to learn the Mandolin. I started to listen to Heart playing there version of *Battle of Evermore* so when I got my Mandolin I learned that song... so I guess Nancy Wilson is who inspired me to start playing the Mandolin.

----------


## Roin

Well for me it is probably... Frank Wakefield, Sierra Hull (darn that girl is cute ^_^) and Styx with Boat on the River.... well and the Dubliners because it always looked so funny seeing Barney play this old mandolin. So yeah I really think a mix of all of those people made me pick the mandolin next to the fact that it is a small (size) and extremely versatile instrument not bound to single styles.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

My main inspirations were--and continue to be--fiddle players rather than mandolin players, but some of the mandolin players I really enjoyed when I was first getting started in the mid '70s include Kenny Hall and Cary Lung of Sweets Mill fame, Jerry Mitchell of the Gypsy Gyppo Stringband, Dave Richardson of the Boys of the Lough, Andy Irvine and Paul Brady of Planxty et al, Bill Kleppinger of the Six and Seven-Eighths String Band, David Grisman with Red Allen (and later on his own, of course), and Jethro Burns.

Although I listened to a lot of bluegrass over the years, it took me a good long while to fully appreciate Bill Monroe's playing for the marvel that it is. Part of the problem for me is that the idiom is--by definition--filled with players trying to emulate one guy's idiosyncratic style, and I've always been drawn more to the outliers--which is where Monroe was until he had so many imitators that he became the center of a musical universe.

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## Spencer

The 419 W Main album featuring Nate Bray came out in the early 70's.  I never knew a mandolin could sound like that, and I was a goner.

Spencer

----------


## mandojoy

Two guys inspired me to play mandolin - Bobby Clark, who I've never met, and Cecil Tinnon, who is a good friend of mine.  Cecil really helped me in so many ways.

----------


## swain

Jethro, Dawg, Sam Bush, Frank Wakefield, Roland White

----------


## doc holiday

The year was 1999, I got a copy of "Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza"...all in all a terrific CD...but when I heard "Dixie Hoedown"..I knew I had to buy a mandolin. Traded a Tele for a 1918 Gibson A2.  That turned out to be the most expensive CD I ever bought, if I trace the mandolin path from there.  :Smile:

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

For me, it was Chris Thile with Punch Brothers.  Ironically, I heard about them from a fellow percussionist my senior in high school.  I'm now a sophomore in college.   From then on, pretty much every amazing mandolin player I have come across has inspired me.

----------


## pefjr

At first I had to switch to mandolin, because my shoulder was giving out playing the fiddle. Then I liked Statman, Grisman, Thile and some Jazz players that are really good, and they and many other good players stand out and inspire. We have quite a few here on the Cafe. The song of the week club will show off several.

----------


## mandocrucian

*Dave Swarbrick,* also pictured: Dave Pegg, Richard Thompson

(actually mandolin was _supposed to be_ only a _temporary_ compromise/step before switching to either fiddle ala Swarb and/or electric guitar ala Richard Thompson,)

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## mandopops

Ry Cooder. The only guy I was listening to who played it. (A little Johnny Young ,too).

The ones who personally inspired me to keep at it : Jethro, Giovanni Vicari.

----------

Nick Gellie, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## mandopete

Dawg.

----------


## AlanN

Somebody mentioned Bobby Clark. Truly one of the un-sung heroes, who has been doing it for decades. He was an inspiration early on, his records One-Legged Gypsy and Top Dog are still cutting edge, imo.

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Jethro Burns, Tiny Moore... several classical mandolinists.

----------


## Willie Poole

I listened to bluegrass records and loved the sound of the mandolin, it didn`t matter who was playing it, I guess I would have to say that Monroe got me started and then Buzz Busby and of course John Duffey....I never tried to copy any of them but I did play a lot of tremolo like Buzz in my early years....Now I wish I could still do it like that....

----------


## David Lewis

Ian Anderson from jethro Tull.  and then it was Levon helm. After I got a mando, a friend introduced me to dawg music, but it was Sam Bush who helped me 'get' it.

----------


## William Smith

My Gramps, William Howard Smith Sr. He was great and had an old grass style, Just never really got a break, My uncle Gene Johnson who played with Cliff Waldren and New Shades Of Grass, II Generation with Adcock, JD Crowe and New South, Bromberg and countless others and now of Diamond Rio fame. The Shades of Grass records hooked me! Great Mandolin work. I gotta brag on uncle Gene great musician and has a great Loar. My other uncle Dick Smith, he has also played and recorded with some greats,Country Gents,Country Store,Del McCoury many others,played the Banjo with all them but can Pick a mando like mad! And Duffey, them are my inspiration.

----------


## Timbofood

I remember Levon Helm from the "Rock of Ages" album he was an early listen for me too!

----------


## JeffD

I was first inspired by a high school friend who played violin and bowl back mandolin. He showed me how and I was hooked.

It was many many years of playing and figuring it out later that I first started to listen to recorded mandolin - and the first was Andy Statman. 

I am inspired by so many musicians, most of them are not mandolin players, and I am inspired by so much music, and most of it is not mandolin music. 

I just love playing the dern thing.

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

Oh I would like to add Sierra Hull. Mainly because she's the only professional I've met so far and as all of you know, live is 1,000,000x better. Can't wait to hopefully see Thile in Atlanta in November.

----------


## Willie Poole

Bluegrasser 78....I met your uncle, Gene Johnson,when he played with Cliff Waldron, He allowed me to play his great sounding Loar and then told me he wished he could play as good as me, made my head swell a lot, then he explained that what he meant was that I played strictly the melody of a song and he said he used a lot of scales as fillers and wish he could pick out the melody as clean as I did...I always considered Gene as one of the best mandolin players in this part of the country...I know he sort of got away from traditional bluegrass but he still played a good mandolin and is a joy to listen to, I wish Diamond Rio would feature more of him on their shows....

     Willie

----------


## Perry Babasin

Years ago, Sid Page (with Dan Hicks), Ry Cooder, Dave Swarbrick, Maartin Allcock, Ian Anderson (late 60s early 70s)... Late 70s Grisman (Dawg Music) and more recently Thile... and now after I actually took up the instrument, soooo many more. I played guitar for years since I was 12 and always loved folk and acoustic and traditional music but didn't pick up the mandolin until about 12 years ago... Now I can't put the silly thing down!

----------


## MK in NC

This video likely has been posted elsewhere, but people on this thread mentioned both David Grisman and his work for the Grateful Dead, so it seemed like a good place to post it.

----------

Al Bergstein, 

BowenMando, 

Pete Jenner, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## AlanN

I (only one?) had not seen this before. Way cool, thanks.

----------


## TheBlindBard

Well, I actually bought the mandolin before I really listened to alot of mandolin music.
I read more about the mandolin before I bought it. I bought it and then started looking for people to listen to. I'd have to say Marla Fibish. When I first bought her album, "The Morning Star" I really loved the playing. The mandolin danced in her hands, and the music was light-hearted and fun, something I could see myself just dancing and letting loose to.

----------


## TheBlindBard

If I ever get that good, I will have reached my goal.

----------


## Pete Jenner

My friend Kristina inspired me. You don't know her.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Ed Connors and Dave Nichols. I credit Dave Nichols with actually getting me hooked. He made it look way too easy.

----------


## William Smith

> Bluegrasser 78....I met your uncle, Gene Johnson,when he played with Cliff Waldron, He allowed me to play his great sounding Loar and then told me he wished he could play as good as me, made my head swell a lot, then he explained that what he meant was that I played strictly the melody of a song and he said he used a lot of scales as fillers and wish he could pick out the melody as clean as I did...I always considered Gene as one of the best mandolin players in this part of the country...I know he sort of got away from traditional bluegrass but he still played a good mandolin and is a joy to listen to, I wish Diamond Rio would feature more of him on their shows....
> 
>      Willie


Yes Willie, Gene is fantastic and he does a great job of improve with the scales etc. back then he sometimes strayed from the melody but always played killer notes that fit in the structure of what is recorded anyway that I've heard, I wasn't born till 78'. Whenever I visit him I spend time with his Loar, I remember a few years back I was at his place for a few weeks as I was building his recording studio in the downstairs area of his house and he was going on tour for 2 weeks or so and he brought his Loar up from the safe and said "Here play this while I'm gone, she needs played it never gets played anymore" so that was enjoyable! I tell ya my old F-7 conversion sounded just as nasty, a little bit different but just as good and honestly I liked mine better!?
 Yeh I like it when Rio does a bunch of bluegrass tunes live or lately at live shows they do a quick 70's rock song feature that they all do nasty breaks on. Their harmonies are the best in Country music to my ears and I think Gene is the best tenor out there "I'm kinda partial though"

----------


## AlanN

> Ed Connors and Dave Nichols. I credit Dave Nichols with actually getting me hooked. He made it look way too easy.


Ah, Mike, I had to think about them fellers a bit before I remembered who they were. Eddie was super cool, a throwback to mandolin pickers who knew who Jethro was. He played a 50's F-5, didn't he? Maybe electrified. He picked the good notes.

----------


## Jim

Dawg, Bush, Hillman,

----------


## northfolk

Les Thompson, 1970, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Uncle Charlie and his Dog Teddy;  Clinch Mountain Backstep and Billy in the Lowground.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

I've had two phases of inspiration:
Phase 1 in late 60s-mid 70s: I was a huge Seals & Crofts fan & *Dash* *Crofts* inspired my initial love for the mando that still exists today.
Phase 2: the past decade it has been Thile who has reignited my love/passion for the mando.
Thanks Dash & Chris for hours of listening pleasure & even more hours of playing pleasure.
Peace,

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## padawan

I've really enjoyed music from about 90% of those named so far, some more than others, since I was a kid but the final catalyst for me was hearing Sarah Jarosz play "Peace".  It isn't the most technical or complex song but it sure is a pretty.  

   Anyway, that got me trolling youtube for other mando music and when I watched Ry Cooder perform "Goin' to Brownsville" I was sunk.  I was shopping for an instrument the next day.

----------


## llg

Adam Steffey....his tone on AK fourth album Every Time You Say Goodbye,  "Hearstrings", "I Don't Know Why", "last love letter" got be hooked and still blows me away.
Sam Bush...his attack and aggression is second to none.  AK's first three albums.
Thile just makes me want to quit.  I really believe he'll go down in history as a Mozart of our time.  Composer, instrumentalist.  I'm not joking.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Chris Thile at the time when Nickel Creek had released their first few albums.  I learned about Monroe, Steffey, Dawg, Compton and more after I bought my first mandolin which was a Rigel (traded for one of my guitars).

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Ah, Mike, I had to think about them fellers a bit before I remembered who they were. Eddie was super cool, a throwback to mandolin pickers who knew who Jethro was. He played a 50's F-5, didn't he? Maybe electrified. He picked the good notes.


Eddie plays a 60's F-5. I think he also has one with a pickup as well. Ed could make the crappiest mandolin around sound better than 95% of the people that play. He's pretty much Jethro in the flesh  :Smile:

----------


## nontiveros86

I had my mandolin for a while before really listening to mandolin music much, as had others, it sounds like.  I love music, and different kinds of instruments attract me :Smile: .  I recognized it on a Jethro Tull live album I've got, but the first very mandolin heavy music I got was the David Grisman group.  I got it out of the $1 bins at my local record store, figured I try it, and thought it was the coolest thing ever.

----------


## Al Bergstein

I think Ripple was one of the first times i had really 'heard' a mandolin. Maybe the Band predated it, with Rag Mama Rag, for me, yes I think they did. But Ripple was something very special. I don't know how many hundreds of times I've listened to it. 

[QUOTE=MK in NC;1191579]This video likely has been posted elsewhere, but people on this thread mentioned both David Grisman and his work for the Grateful Dead, so it seemed like a good place to post it.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Although i'd already heard Bill Monroe & a few other mandolin players,it was this intro. that nailed it for me. Ralph Rinzler with the Green Briar Boys - "I Cried Again". It only took me 40 years to get round to buying a mandolin.Now i'm trying to make up for lost time. These day,it's players such as John Reischman,Herschel Sizemore,Adam Steffey & one or 2 others who keep me inspired,
                                                                                                                                                                     Ivan
http://youtu.be/Zw3J0uGLww0  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Anybody who ever played.

----------


## M.Marmot

No one in particular inspired me to play mandolin initially - i wanted to learn an instrument that could sound well with acoustic guitar which a lot of my friends play. 

A mandolin was more affordable than a double bass.

After that most any recordings that i have listened to do encourage me to continue as do the many folks who contribute to the old MC here. Then there's the folks that i have played with, playing live is great inspiration, and i learned a lot from a local tenor banjo player, Mr. Harris.

In terms of players whose work that i constantly return to, Andy Statman whose Bluegrass book, incidentally, was all i had to go on when i first started out > i learned my first chords and scales from that book, also first learned of players such as Jesse Mc Reynolds, Sam Bush, Dave Grisman and Bill Monroe from that book... it was only years later that i found any of Mr. Statman's recordings and found out who he was - now, the playing of Mr Statman and Mr Mike Compton would be my mandolin mainstays.

----------


## Winfield

Old School Bill Monroe.

----------


## dorenac

It was around 1980 or 1981, Rainbow Music Hall in Denver.  Just looking for something to do on a Saturday night,  my wife and I went to a concert by a guy named David Grisman.  There was this guy named Mike Marshall there, another guy Darol Anger, some fellow by the name of Rob Wasserman.  I think it was a quartet that night.  When I walked out after the concert I said to my wife, "I wanna do that!!".  Haven't looked back since.

----------


## danb

For me it was Terry Woods of the Pogues

----------


## Gplayer

I've always liked the sound of mandolin, but never gave much thought to learning to play one until I saw this video of Peter Rowan and Tony Rice. Something about the mandolin parts in this made want to take it up.

----------


## billder99

Jon Paul Jones (Led Zeppelin) Peter Buck (REM), David Gristman (Gristman Quartet), and then a year ago I found Chris Thile who is my real inspiration... I loved the sound 30 years ago, didn't even listen to bluegrass until the last year or so (blasphemy?). What a GREAT sounding instrument!

----------


## Tim2723

I fell in love with the mandolin before I'd ever even heard one.  I saw a picture of it in the Sears catalog and just had to own one!

----------


## tmsweeney

kind of surprised I haven't their names here - Norman and Nancy Blake

I was introduced to the music of  Grisman around the same time as the Blakes - while Grisman is awesome and inspiring - his music is somewhat difficult for a beginner -  Norman and Nancy had a lot of material I could sort of play along with - made a big difference for me.

Norman and Nancy introduced me to Ostroushko ( happy belated birthday Pete!) who has also been very inspiring.

----------


## M.Marmot

> kind of surprised I haven't their names here - Norman and Nancy Blake
> 
> I was introduced to the music of  Grisman around the same time as the Blakes - while Grisman is awesome and inspiring - his music is somewhat difficult for a beginner -  Norman and Nancy had a lot of material I could sort of play along with - made a big difference for me.
> 
> Norman and Nancy introduced me to Ostroushko ( happy belated birthday Pete!) who has also been very inspiring.


I have to post on this...

at one stage, i was doing a lot of travelling, and my personal music player had nothing but Mr. Blake's album's on it. A Meeting on Southern Soil, with Peter Ostroushko would be one one of my most listened to albums.

He might not be one of my biggest influences for mandolin playing, but those albums have certainly had a great influence on me musically.

----------


## Tommy Berry

I am inspired by MANY, but along these lines my love for the mandolin comes from Ricky Skaggs, Rod Stewart's "Mandolin Wind", and a 'distant' family member's (Bob Stegall, bass) local, yet nationally recognized Bluegrass band; Hickory Hill...featuring Michael Morrison on mandolin.

----------


## Boge Quinn

My first inspiration, my mentor, my friend...Charlie Derrington.

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Barry Wilson

Tommy Shaw from Styx. I heard Boat on the River and fell in love with mandolin

----------


## Dan Adams

Out of the past... Peter Knight of Steeleye Span.  They were the 'warm-up' band for Jethro Tull for the Aqualung tour in 1972?  Saw them again in Denver at Ebbets Field, a concert lounge, as an under-aged attendee.  Now this info really dates ones-self.  Dan

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## Ed Goist

John Paul Jones, Jimmy Page, Levon Helm, & Steve Earle.

----------


## mandocrucian

> Steeleye Span. They were the 'warm-up' band for Jethro Tull for the Aqualung tour in 1972?


In Orlando, FL, Yes were Tull's opening act act

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## CeeCee_C

David Grisman , Jimmy Page

The album "Old and In the Way" had a HUGE influence on me. So did Led Zep.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mastertone08

My influence was the mandolin player for Del McCoury on his self-titled album - Rebel SLP-1542. That was issued in 1975. I still have it along with several hundred more from that era. I believe that's Bill Runkle (banjo) and Bill Poffinberger (fiddle) pictured on the cover. Unfortunately none of the band members are credited.

I don't know the name of the mandolin player but he and his instrument absolutely shine on "Andy's Honey". It's an up tempo instrumental in classic Monroe style perfectly executed, powerful, memorable, inspirational, etc. It's one way I like to hear a mandolin played. 

I have re-played the breaks in my mind for three decades. I finally decided to take up the mandolin in 2006 or thirty years later and still credit my unknown artist for the inspiration. If anyone can pass along his name that will be a appreciated. I'm guessing it could be "Andy" which is part of the referenced tune.

----------


## surfnut

I saw Sam Bush with New Grass Revival at Strawberry  in the early '90s blew me away.

----------


## Perry Babasin

> Out of the past... Peter Knight of Steeleye Span.  They were the 'warm-up' band for Jethro Tull for the Aqualung tour in 1972?  Saw them again in Denver at Ebbets Field, a concert lounge, as an under-aged attendee.  Now this info really dates ones-self.  Dan


Every year or every couple of years Tull would tour and play L.A. in the late '60s through the '70's.. I fell in love with traditional forms of music through those shows. Fairport Convention as well as Steeleye Span were "Warm-up bands" on those tours and Tull's music has tremendous traditional, acoustic influence. Through them I found many more artists like Pentangle, Lindisfarne, Fotheringay, Sandy Denny *sigh*, Martin Carthy, Richard Thompson, etc, etc etc... Big fans to this day. Would love to go to Cropredy some day.

----------


## JeffD

> I fell in love with the mandolin before I'd ever even heard one.  I saw a picture of it in the Sears catalog and just had to own one!


Yea boy. Love it.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Ralph Rinzler's break on Ramblin' Jack Elliot's "Tramp on the Street" was what possessed me to buy my first mandolin.

----------


## William Smith

> My influence was the mandolin player for Del McCoury on his self-titled album - Rebel SLP-1542. That was issued in 1975. I still have it along with several hundred more from that era. I believe that's Bill Runkle (banjo) and Bill Poffinberger (fiddle) pictured on the cover. Unfortunately none of the band members are credited.
> 
> I don't know the name of the mandolin player but he and his instrument absolutely shine on "Andy's Honey". It's an up tempo instrumental in classic Monroe style perfectly executed, powerful, memorable, inspirational, etc. It's one way I like to hear a mandolin played. 
> 
> I have re-played the breaks in my mind for three decades. I finally decided to take up the mandolin in 2006 or thirty years later and still credit my unknown artist for the inspiration. If anyone can pass along his name that will be a appreciated. I'm guessing it could be "Andy" which is part of the referenced tune.


Was it Dick Staber?

----------


## Phil Goodson

Blugrasser:

Here's part of a review I found from 2011: http://lonesomeroadreview.com/2011/01/

“Andy’s Honey” follows next, a quickstepping banjo tune showcasing not only Bill Runkle’s dexterity on that instrument, but *Donnie Eldreth*’s sprightly, clean mandolin backed up by Dewey Renfro on a thumping upright bass....."

----------

Mastertone08

----------


## ralph johansson

In my case, no mandolin player, but fiddler Howdy Forrester. Almost 50 years ago I transcribed some of the tunes on his album "Fancy Fiddlin' Country Style",e.g., Rutland's Reel, High Level, and Brilliancy. I couldn't handle them on the guitar, too many awkward string crossings. So I figured at least the mandolin is tuned like a fiddle, and I already play with a pick.

----------


## Jamie S

A lot of Irish players, but mainly Terry Woods of The Pogues, although he is more of a banjo man. I grew up with Irish folk and although it is a more contemporary introduction, I think it is a wonderful accompaniment to the bodhran and fiddle.

There are so many wonderful mandolin players, but I have to admit that my mandolin epiphany was one night listening to some music with my headphones on and suddenly You Are Everything by REM came on and that was it. Totally hooked. So I guess Peter Buck is a major influence, despite the fact that I'm not much of an REM fan.

----------


## Jim P.

Mike Seeger -

Mike was doing a mandolin class at Swannanoa years ago.  I wandered in while he was demo'ing a tune he called "Woody's Rag" for the group. I was completely blown away by the sound he was getting out of his A style.  Can't say I'm anywhere near Mike's expertise but he's a great inspiration.

Jim

----------


## Jeff Richards

Steffey for me as well.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Derek Wardell, formerly of the Wolfe Tones.  Derek was one of the few musicians in the '60s Ballad Group revival that played mandolin consistently.

----------


## Swandoline

Dan Tyminski, but once I discovered what Dawg did with Jerry Garcia, I was hooked. Funny, I don't really listen to Dawg's Bluegrass, but the Shady Grove album opened my ears. I think those collaborations are Garcia's best work also. I relish the day I find a friend to play acoustic while I pick the mandolin, or even vice versa.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SWS

In 1997, it all started with Drew Emmitt of Leftover Salmon. I saw them at the Boulder Theater, shortly after I got a mandolin and started with lessons. My instructor at the time turned me on to the Dillards and the inspiration was Dean Webb. My absolute most favorite song is, There Is A Time. Dean's mando on that is absolutely killer both in technique and sound. Most recently good ol' Sammy Bush. And of course Jim Richter, I love the rock and blues he does especially the Hendrix stuff.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Killian King

> ....Terry Woods of The Pogues.


I thought for sure I would be the only one who said Terry Woods.

I just wish I hadn't waited 30 years to do it.

----------


## Markelberry

Spur of the moment trip off in the middle of the night, landed Winfield Kansas ! Mandolin  blew me away no matter how it was played,had to have one. Icannot remember the year New Grass Revival played in Evansville Indiana in a little park and when Sam plugged in and they played Fly through the Country BAM it was SAM!! Mr entertainment for me ,on the other end any player from the old school that just plays simple melody and gets a lot wood outa the mandolin Ilove  Monroe Wakefield Duffy Sizemore Osborne Tim Obrien is fantastic Dewey Farmer I guess Ilove it all but not really into the real slick modern sound as much

----------


## Jamie S

> I thought for sure I would be the only one who said Terry Woods.
> 
> I just wish I hadn't waited 30 years to do it.


Don't get me started on The Pogues! I met my wife for the first time at a Pogues reunion show in Dublin in 2001. She moved from the States to marry me in 2006, and we had Broad Majestic Shannon playing as she came up the aisle, and then Bottle of Smoke at full volume as we left! Nice and sweary.

There was always this tension in the Pogues because Woods was such a lover of bluegrass and country in a band that were combining punk and Irish trad folk, but I think it works very well. I do prefer it when he plays the mandolin though (naturally). Woods also wrote some of the Pogues most beautiful songs - including Thousands are Sailing.

Glad to hear there is a fellow Pogues lover! I guess you've seen some of the websites dedicated to Mandolin tabs for Pogues songs? I use those a LOT.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## John Hill

Dawg.

----------


## Cay

It looks like I did things in reverse.  I wasn't inspired by anyone to start playing the mandolin-I had never seen anyone play.  I was looking for an instrument to learn to play, (something I've always wanted to do since I was a kid).  I wanted it to be a string instrument, and I wanted something on the small side, ( I have no room for a bass or harp), but unique.  I did some research and found that the mandolin evolved from the lute in Italy, (the homeland of my mom's family), and I knew then that it was the instrument for me. Now that I'm learning and listening to so much mandolin, there are three who most inspire me: 
My mandolin teacher, Mark Levesque.  I drive over an hour each way every week for my lesson, he's that inspiring to me!
Emory Lester, ([love his "At Dusk" CD)
David Surette, (also love his CD, "The Green Mandolin")

----------


## Killian King

> Glad to hear there is a fellow Pogues lover! I guess you've seen some of the websites dedicated to Mandolin tabs for Pogues songs? I use those a LOT.


I am definitely in that category. I have been focusing most of my energy on learning tunes from the Celtic section of the mandozine tabledit files library, but I often play along with my pogues CDs. Some of my favorites to play are Turkish song of the damned, fairytale of NY and everything on Red Roses for Me.

I would love to form an Irish folk/punk/bluegrass band. What do you think my chances are in Boston Mass?  :Grin: 

Edited to include: What actually inspired me to play was seeing terry Woods play Bouzouki/Octave Mandolin. I ordered a custom OM over a year ago and bought a mandolin to begin learning while I waited. Never realized it would become an obsession.

----------


## gauze

honestly, no one. 

I got a cheapy Rogue in a package deal and took about 3 years to actually start playing it. I guess old time fiddle tunes are my influence now.

----------


## stevejay

No one in particular, but mostly Norman Blake later on because I felt this style is better when you are alone. It sounded relaxed and melodic. It influenced my decision for an oval hole mandolin.

----------


## vegas

Steve Earle's _Dixieland_ was the first mandolin song that really took my breath away, then _Galway Girl_. When I came here, I  found so many players and styles I'd never been exposed to but Steve Earle was the Pied Piper who lured me in.

----------


## David Smith

Duffy and Dawg early on. Duffy's energy and unpredictability, Grisman's creativity, speed and accuracy. Recently, it's Marshall and Emory Lester with their insistence on clarity and honoring the melody rather than flash.

----------


## groveland

The kid from the drum department at Guitar Center. He said, "It's just the lower four strings of the guitar, only upside down."  A little oversimplified, sure, but that's all I needed to hear. I walked out of the store with a cheap Fender A. 

But my biggest encouragement to continue (other than I was just hooked on fifths tuning) is definitely Ted Eschliman, pointing me in all the right directions.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jamie S

> I am definitely in that category. I have been focusing most of my energy on learning tunes from the Celtic section of the mandozine tabledit files library, but I often play along with my pogues CDs. Some of my favorites to play are Turkish song of the damned, fairytale of NY and everything on Red Roses for Me.


Thanks - I will check out the files library. I lean towards Irish and English revival folk music, but also love noisy punk, so The Pogues are like a gift from heaven. Those are nice songs - have you tried Sickbed? I found it too hard! I really want to learn Broad Majestic Shannon, and it at least has the benefit of having a slow tempo, unlike Turkish!




> I would love to form an Irish folk/punk/bluegrass band. What do you think my chances are in Boston Mass?


Pretty good chances I would say! I want to do EXACTLY the same thing and I am persevering with the mandolin and putting in the hours specifically so I can join a rawkus folk punk band!  




> Steve Earle's _Dixieland_ was the first mandolin song that really took my breath away, then _Galway Girl_. When I came here, I  found so many players and styles I'd never been exposed to but Steve Earle was the Pied Piper who lured me in.


I like this version a lot - and it just so happens that his introduction is particularly appropriate at this time!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWd-Ld9-eZw

----------


## Killian King

> Steve Earle's _Dixieland_ was the first mandolin song that really took my breath away, then _Galway Girl_. When I came here, I  found so many players and styles I'd never been exposed to but Steve Earle was the Pied Piper who lured me in.


I would cite this exact same thing as my second influence. I learned Dixieland on guitar before I took up mandolin, also Paddy on the beat (white people can dance to that one, don't you know?) Interestingly enough, in my journey to combine mandolin knowledge with playing feel, Paddy on the Beat is the only song I would call effortless for me to play precisely as I want to at this point.

----------


## Killian King

Jamie,

I also recommend checking out BikeMutt on YouTube (Jill MacCauley from the cafe). She has posted some great vids of herself playing reels and hornpipes, etc.

I just learned her version of The Curragh Races.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jamie S

Great timing - I've been learning The Wind That Shakes the Barley (lovely song) and BikeMutt does a wonderful version.

Edit: Her little finger is twice the length of mine - good lord! No wonder I struggle....

----------


## bjewell

Tony Rice...

----------


## LA Mando

I saw a little kid named Chris Thile play mandolin years ago when I attended my first bluegrass festival. I spent 15 years without being able to get that sound out of my mind. I finally caved in and bought a mandolin. Addiction started.....

----------


## mboggs01

Wayne benson

----------


## rastamypasta

Jeff Austin of Yonder Mountain String Band. He plays with so much emotion that I had to get one and try to rock like he does... several mandolins and a lot of practice later and I am still not there yet.

----------


## Andy Irvine Fan

Andy Irvine was the biggest inspiration...........who'd have guessed eh!?
I also enjoy johnny moynihans playing.

----------


## Paul Hird

All of my friends and acquaintances that play around the campfire after listening to the famous people on stage. :Smile:

----------


## Mike Scott

Dash Crofts......... :Laughing: 

Well not really.  I would say David Grisman after seeing Grateful Dawg or my grandfather who I never heard play but understand he was pretty good.

----------


## RobAlan

Butch Baldassari

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

My friend Carroll Swam! We formed a bluegrass, old-timey band in the 60's. Guitar, banjo and fiddle were spoken for. It was either the mandolin or the bass... I drove a small car!  :Popcorn:

----------


## Annette Siegel

Annabelle Chvostek  - Inspired me to start and then discovered - Chris Thile, Marla Fibish, Mike Marshall....the list could go on and on!

----------


## Samuel David Britton

My worship leader Jeremy, he inspires me to be a better musician.

----------


## Jon Hall

In 1970, I saw Levon Helm play the mandolin in a Band concert. In the same year I saw Robin Williamson play the mandolin during a Incredible String Band concert. After that I was hooked for life.

----------


## Susan H.

Gerald Jones, and the late Butch Baldassari. Gerald is really good on mandolin, I'm a little biased as he's my teacher too. Butch was such a talent, that left us too early.

----------


## bratsche

The instruments themselves (particularly mandolas) inspired me to take them up, not any players.  I don't think I had even heard anyone play one yet when I bought my first mandola.  That came afterward.

bratsche

----------


## Mark Wilson

Oddly enough not so much the player himself (Marlin) but just the feel of what his playing added to a simple guitar/mandolin folk track I heard on youtube.  I was looking to stretch out a little on my homemade recordings and when I heard that track I knew before it ended that I wanted to learn to play the mandolin.

Mandolin Orange

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Listening to the mandolin on the Lonesome River Band's "carrying on the tradition" made me fall in love with the mandolin. I was only 21 at the time. 

Also, The  "Puttin' new roots down" from IIIrd time out was a huge draw for me. 

Was it Adam Steffey on Lonesome's "Carrying On..." ?

Obviously, Thile would be my biggest influence, but listening to the more classic players like Steffey and also Wayne Benson have been a big influence who I want to aspire to. I saw Wayne at Bean Blossom this year..what a talent.

----------


## JGWoods

Ralph Rinzler and Frank Wakefield in the Greenbrier Boys were the first to reach my ears with the mandolin. Being a big guy I didn't think my fingers would fit until - as I mentioned on page one of this thread- Mike (fatfingers) Holmes played an F4 in front of me then handed it to me. That is when I jumped in. 
I immediately hit a wall and it took 2 years of staring at my mandolin before I tried a second time and found my way into it. I never looked back and have a few dusty guitars to show for it.

----------


## cayuga red

Dave Harvey and Joe Carr

----------


## RichardF

My first inspiration was Barney McKenna's Tenor Banjo playing but I couldn't afford one 40 years ago. However I did persuade an aunt to buy me my first cheap mandolin and my love affair began.

----------


## David Lewis

I may have answerd this, but Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull, then Levon Helm: Rockin' chair.... when listening to Levon convinced me to buy a mandolin, Google led me to FFcP, here, and a friend told me of Dawg. However, when I heard  Sam Bush, I had a player I could model myself around and use as an avatar of how to play. Now, I listen to Sam, thile, Compton, stienberg, anick, Marshall, Apollon, Burns....

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Dewey Farmer!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Honestly, the first time I heard the Mandolin kick-off for "Man of Constant Sorrow" from the O Brother soundtrack.Not sure who played it. I hadn't really played for 20+ yrs. before that (after playing professionally from 17-30), and just drifted away. That was the first music I'd listened to in so many years that made me want to play again!

----------


## Joseph Baker

I had been playing folk music on mandolin for a number of years.
It was when I heard Peter Ostrousko play Bach on A Prarie Home Companion that my mind was opened to what was possible with a mandolin.

Joseph Baker

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Honestly, the first time I heard the Mandolin kick-off for "Man of Constant Sorrow" from the O Brother soundtrack.


I love that version!  Yes... great kick off

----------


## Jim Ferguson

> Honestly, the first time I heard the Mandolin kick-off for "Man of Constant Sorrow" from the O Brother soundtrack.Not sure who played it. I hadn't really played for 20+ yrs. before that (after playing professionally from 17-30), and just drifted away. That was the first music I'd listened to in so many years that made me want to play again!


I wonder if that was Dan Tyminski playing mando on that version Mike...........he was doing the vocals.
Peace,

----------


## OldSausage

It was Mike Compton on mandolin on that track, I believe.

----------

Michael Bridges, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## 2Sharp

> It was Mike Compton on mandolin on that track, I believe.


Indeed it was

----------


## ides1056

Mike Marshall. I heard him playing mandocello on youtube, and then bought one from Randy Wood. Jumped right in at the deep end of the pool. Had played banjo for less than a year. Now I have a lovely F4 Fletcher Brock made, courtesy of a gentleman from the cafe here. I can't play well at all, but I love it, and I've got time. So my reach exceeds my grasp, I have two magnificent sounding instruments whose sonic capabilities I will continue to aspire to exploring.

----------


## Big Ed

Bill Monroe then all the rest.

----------


## Michael Bridges

> It was Mike Compton on mandolin on that track, I believe.


I could think of worse folks to be inspired by! Thanks for that David.

----------


## Monette

Well, just recently went on vacation to Tennessee. While there, had a great time listening to the live band, Monroeville. That's the first time I've ever seen or heard a mandolin. I'm in love! Saving up to get one. 
So, Matt Munsey from the band Monroeville, inspired me.

----------


## MK in NC

There's absolutely no mandolin content in the video below, but the link to this thread is the fact that the first person listed on the thread was John Teer of Chatham County Line. 

When John is not making mandolin and fiddle playing look like so much fun, he and his buddy Chandler Holt (CCL's banjo picker) rock out on electric guitars in a side band called the Letter Jackets. This video comes from a CD release show Friday night in Durham, N.C.

----------


## AlanN

> Dewey Farmer!


Soy-ten-ly

----------


## AlanN

For me, some of these cats

----------

swain

----------


## Beanzy

I'm not able to add any players to this thread, but just wanted to say for me it was the mandolin came first, then that led me to seek out all the great players. 
No one style, no one player, I just love the instrument and all the great music to which it has led me........... I've been enjoying this thread for just that reason.
Thanks all, please keep them coming.

----------

TheArimathean

----------


## AlanN

And these brappers

----------


## kmmando

Andy Irvine, Alec Finn, Charlie Piggott and Johnny Moynihan - there weren't many if any in Scotland in 1975 ....

Kevin HJ Macleod

https://www.facebook.com/kevinhjmacleod

----------


## Patrick Melly

My inspirations: my mother playing this Vega Cylinderback -



The local and semi-obscure mandolin players on the tiny stage of Paul's Saloon
in San Francisco, early 70's: Paul Shelasky, Butch Waller,  Vern Williams, etc.

My first Grisman Quintet show, witnessed in a SF storefront opera house filled with ferns and cats and too many humans for the space.

----------


## Gregooch

My grandmother who's family made guitars and mandolins in Calabria back in the late 1800's and early 1900's. She could play any instrument mainly by ear and taught me how to play Italian style mandolin plus some Spanish/flamenco style guitar. Unfortunately, most of the family made instruments were lost during WWII so when I was about 16 I bought her a cheap Hondo mandolin which I still have in a box although the bridge is missing from it. Most of my preference is to play Italian style as well as a variety of songs not necessarily bluegrass but I enjoy trying to play some classics like Autumn Leaves, Moon River, some Beatles tunes, Christmas songs etc.

----------


## Regulator28

For me, it was simply Marty Stuart...I'd played piano/keyboards for 30 years before being amazed enough at watching both Stuart and Rickey Skaggs to want to try the mandolin just last year...I am loving it immensely...my MAS finally got me by the short hairs and I recently bought an intermediate mandolin (an FF Breedlove, with a pro-set-up..), graduating from a Savannah that was never really set-up correctly...the new one should be here real soon and I can't wait!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.... 

Larry in MD

----------


## bones12

Things began ca 1971 in central Ohio hearing Dave Edmundson of the Hotmud Family play his F4 with astounding beauty. Oh that sound. No amplification.  I still can remember how exciting that was.  Doug in Vermont

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Monroe, Osborne, Duffey, White, Grisman

----------


## GRW3

Necessity drove desire. A friend loaned me a home made F style mandolin. Unit #1 from his wife's west coast cousin. ( I wouldn't name the builder if I could as his later work may be fine.) I was playing decent guitars so I knew a goodl instrument when I saw one, and this was not one. It was, however, good enough to make me interested. 

So I picked a basic Mid-Mo at a local shop. It was easy enough to learn the basics. What surprised me was when I went to jams. They were excited to have a mando present, even if all I did was chords. Guitar players are ho-hum. (Mando is good but they'll send a car for a bass player  :Smile:  ) That "need" encouraged me to become a mando player.

----------


## tburcham

My Dad.

----------


## D C Blood

My first band, Cumberland Mountain Boys, in Eastern Pa. 1963.  I loved the banjo sound but they already had a banjo, and needed a mandolin.  So I did a lot of "wood-sheddin'" that summer, and came back to college that fall with a mandolin, and was able to hang on...after that, John Duffey, Monroe, Rinzler, Busby, Bobby Tanner...Grisman, Wakefield, and on and on and on...

----------


## johnhgayjr

BJ Lunsford - friend of my Dad's.  (l-r - me sitting, BJ - mandolin, Dad - bass)



Bill

----------


## Zissou Intern

Sam Bush from _Peaks of Telluride_
Bill Monroe playing with Doc on their _Live Duet Recordings 1963-1980_
Mike Marshall on _Uncommon Ritual_

----------


## Nick Pooch

Jethro Burns was a relevant figure in Evanston-Chicago area when my father was young.  So I feel very fortunate to have grown up with a lot of his records both the ones he put out and the ones he played on. There was just something about what and how he played that made me want to take up this game.

----------


## klaezimmer

Can't precisely name them, but can narrow it down.  Either John Paul Jones or Jimmy Page from Led Zeppelin (maybe it was both at one time or the other) and  either Clarence White or Gene Parsons of the Byrds (maybe it was both at one time or the other).  Rod Stewart's use of mandolin players in his music opened me up considerably.  Somehow the fact that Seals and Crofts repeatedly hit the pop charts with mandolin in tow escaped me completely. After beginning to play, I was introduced to Dave Grisman, Mike Marshall, and Sam Bush who inspired me to keep exploring.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

Glad to see this thread revived. There is a lot out there to be inspired by.

----------


## JeffD

> The instruments themselves (particularly mandolas) inspired me to take them up, not any players.  I don't think I had even heard anyone play one yet when I bought my first mandola.  That came afterward.


Me too, and it was a while before I knowingly heard any recorded mandolin.

----------


## sgrexa

Old and in the Way was what got me initially interested in finding out a little bit about the mandolin and Dawg music. After seeing the fantastic traditional Irish band Craobh Rua at the Philadephia Folk Festival around 1995, I was floored. That sound system remains one of the best I have ever heard, all of the instruments are present in the mix with great clarity. Seeing and hearing all those acoustic instruments played with such mastery and taste really inspired me to get a hold of a mandolin. Craobh Rua are still around and are by far my favorite Irish band even with Brian Connolly playing mostly tenor banjo and only occasional mandolin. 

Sean

----------


## LongBlackVeil

David Grisman and then through him i found Bill Monroe and Sam Bush. But the Dawg was who really made me want to play, i didnt realize how well the mandolin could fit into pretty much any kind of music

----------

